# Majestic MBUC36



## lukin (Oct 6, 2016)

Hey everyone,

Bought a house a year ago that was built in 1996 and has a Majestic MBUC36 Fireplace insert.  It appears that the fireplace has never been used.  I'd like to use it this winter to help with the heating bill but I'm unsure which would generate the most heat, fire or gas.  I've gone to a couple of gas companies here in town and I've gotten a couple of different answers so I thought I'd post here.  

I'm planning on putting in the factory blower unit and glass door kit.

Can I put a vent free set of logs in this fireplace and close the damper, or do I have to use a set of vented gas logs only?

The company website doesn't have any information on the MBUC36 that I can find and refers me to my local dealer.  They say vent free will be fine with the damper closed, but the other company in town that isn't a Majestic dealer said I can only use a vented set.


----------



## DAKSY (Oct 7, 2016)

You will not get ANY worthwhile heat out of this unit. Doesn't matter what fuel you burn.
It's essentially a campfire in your living room that will suck more heat out of your home than it will put in.
You won't be able to burn it will the doors closed, unless you want to spring for Pyroceram instead of tempered glass panels,
& you mave have to call an EMT when you find out the price difference.


----------



## Tech Guru (Oct 18, 2016)

add a 4" hood to the top of the opening, install a vent free log set and close the damper.  Many VF manufacturers even supply universal hoods.

Or, for a non vent free option, install a vented gas insert, for best efficiency preferably a DV insert.  This would cost a lot more, but has the added bonus of not using your house as a chimney


----------

